# 1954 Savoy Mainliner Western Union Tribute



## highwheelerboy25 (Dec 23, 2022)

Did this as a fun project for a friend that wanted a Western Flyer Bicycle on a budget. Had this bike made in holland and decided “Why not?”…


----------

